# the mexican cake – chocolate buttermilk cake.



## alfin (Jan 19, 2010)

Chocolate buttermilk cake is a good recipe to prepare at the time of celebration at your home. The mexican food Venice uses this unique recipe to prepare this delicious cake. A large number of ingredients are required for preparing this tasty mexican cake. Before preparing the cake make sure to preheat the oven for about 350F.
  Take a cake pan and grease it. Then line the cake pan with greased wax paper. Now transfer flour, cocoa baking soda baking powder as cinnamon along with the flour. Now add buttermilk as well as coffe into the above mixture and mix it well. Then add the cream along with butter as well as with sugar till the mixtur becomes light and fluffy. 
  At this time you have to add eggs and beat it till it becomes thick. Then beat the mixture at a low speed so that the mixture will bre mixed up well and continue this process till it blends well. Now its time for baking up the cake for about 35 minutes. After baking remove the rack for cooling. After the cake is cooled put it into a fridge. 
  After keeping it for an hour its time to split the cake and to wrap it in a wax paper and allow it to freeze at once. Prepare sour cream filling by beating heavy cream with sugar until the mixture becomes stiff. Then put it in the fridge. This is the very first step in preparing this yummy mexican chocolate buttermilk cake.
  The next step in preparing the mexican cake is yet another important step called frosting. This mexican cake is very delicious in taste, but it will take some time in preparing. Though the recipe of the cake is simple without much complicated steps, but preparing this cake will take some time. Therefore try this recipe when you are really free.


----------



## texas trails (Jul 5, 2011)

Sound great........but where are the ingredients measurements?????


----------



## windshield king (Jul 5, 2011)

x2


----------



## windshield king (Jul 5, 2011)

also you should head over to roll call and introduce yourself


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 6, 2011)




----------

